# Paid spam: XXL 585 in the RBR Classifieds



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Selling an XXL 585. I need an XL. Would consider a trade for an XL 585 or 595 with Campagnolo 10-speed, particularly if you're in the Chicago area. 

Look 585 XXL 59cm Lugged Carbon Full Dura-Ace Fulcrum Racing 3 - Excellent Condition! - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Price dropped! $1900 shipped, $1850 if picked up locally. These prices remain negotiable.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

FINAL PRICE! $1700 !!!

$50 to ship anywhere in the continental US or pick up in Chicago! 
I'll be parting out after this so if you want the frameset and wheels I would do that for $1200. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Frame, Fork, Headset $800 shipped!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

you paid to post your stuff in the classifieds.

you didn't pay to post it here and we don't want to see it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

It is allowed and common over at MTBR, so I am fine with it as long as it it reasonable. In this case it appears so.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Frameset now $700 shipped, new ad purchased:
Look 585 XXL 59cm Lugged VHM Carbon HSC5sl fork - Complete Frameset in Excellent Condition! - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

To make up for the spam, if you mention seeing it in this forum I'll knock $25 off - $675 shipped to CONUS! 

BTW, thanks Coolhand!


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Might be interested in this. What year is the frame? Is this an Origin or Optimum model? Can tell by headtube length - 199mm or 210mm, plus or minus.

Thanks!

Thom


----------

